# Childproofing a google nexus 7



## PursuedByBears (Nov 30, 2012)

So I've just bought a nexus 7 for the Bearcub's christmas pressie.  What do I need to do to make it safe to use for a kid?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 30, 2012)

Turn it off.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 30, 2012)

How smart is your kid, is the real question?


----------



## thriller (Nov 30, 2012)

put a pin for google play store so they dont accidentally purchase anything from the play store.


----------



## girasol (Nov 30, 2012)

http://androidforums.com/nexus-7/596018-nexus-7-parental-controls.html

but yeah, if they are determined I think they can get around it.

Sorry but? 5 year olds with N7? *tries not to judge...


```
As a parent that gave an N7 to my 5yr old son, let me give you a couple of other tips. Pin Lock the Play market for purchases and in app purchases. I think it is in the same area as the content rating you already set. You can also do the same thing if you use the Amazon App Store.
```


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 30, 2012)

put it on a high shelf out of reach.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 30, 2012)

Take it back and get a Wii U


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 30, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> put it on a high shelf out of reach.


And only bring it down for mealtimes and bed.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 30, 2012)

if they're only going to be using it at home, you could ask your ISP if they'll bar all adult content

some do


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd take a look at rubberised cases and screen protector.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 4, 2012)

There's an app called Club Hammer that lets you lock out various functions of Android.


----------

